# Coopers Yeast Codes



## Jaeger (25/9/07)

The following was posted on the Coopers forums in response to a query about what the codes on Coopers Yeast sachets included in their kits mean. While it doesn't give the exact details of the yeast(s) varieties involved (which Coopers won't release, and change over time anyway), it's useful to know if you have some surplus yeast sachets and want to know how old they are, and what brews they are suitable for.



> [T]o extend the inital listing to include yeast sachet codes if they were packaged today being the 268th day of 2007:
> 
> Original Series:- A (26807)
> 
> ...


----------



## citizensnips (25/9/07)

thats some interesting information. I'll have to go and check some old coopers yeast i have around and see if they are still worth using


----------



## wildschwein (25/9/07)

Cheers 4 that: I knew that Cerveza was an ale lager mix but I didn't know about the Pale Ale. That's good info.


----------



## Jaeger (23/10/10)

A late addition to my original message.

I bought another Coopers Australian Pale Ale kit to brew up recently, and noticed that it came with an "Intl" coded yeast instead of "PA".
I'm guessing that the "Intl" yeast is used across the International series of kits now (if it's an A+L yeast, maybe even the European Lager?)

I'm curious to see what, if any, difference the new(?) yeast makes; the answer is probably "not much". I guess if you care what kind of
yeast is used, you aren't using the kit yeast anyway.


----------



## Jaeger (23/10/10)

Instead of idle speculation, I should have checked the Coopers forums. :lol: 



Coopers forum said:


> The following explains the ink-jetted code on the yeast sachets, supplied with each beer kit:
> 
> Sachets carry a Julian date code and may also carry letters to denote the type of yeast. For example, if they were packaged on the 25th of September 2007 = 268th day of 2007:
> 
> ...


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (10/3/12)

I have just bought a Coopers Premium Selection Heritage Lager and the 7g yeast packet with it has the code 07011 PS. I have searched everywhere but cant find out what type it is.

Any Ideas?


----------



## ploto (11/3/12)

O-beer-wan-kenobi said:


> I have just bought a Coopers Premium Selection Heritage Lager and the 7g yeast packet with it has the code 07011 PS. I have searched everywhere but cant find out what type it is.
> 
> Any Ideas?



The answers are all in the quote in the post above yours.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (11/3/12)

ploto said:


> The answers are all in the quote in the post above yours.



Sorry I skim read the posts and did not spot that.

So what would would be the reason for a mix? - wider fermenting temp range, or taste? 

After doing a search on AHB it looks like some guy at coopers said "The sachet supplied contains a blend of ale and lager yeast so you will achieve clean, crisp lager characteristics if you pitch at 22C and set your thermostat for 16C. The ale yeast will still chug along at that temperature."

I was planning on not using the sachet that came with the kit and using a lager yeast anyway but wondered what type of yeast it was just in case I wanted to use it later.


----------



## mwd (11/3/12)

I would think the reason is to allow the bigger temperature range. The more educated brewer would likely use the lower temperature ranges. Although the more educated brewer is likely to use a third party specialised yeast


----------



## poppa joe (11/3/12)

The 07011
Is the 70th day of 2011
Other codes will tell what they are.
PJ


----------

